# Source for wide u-shaped metal table legs?



## fractalbus (Jun 2, 2013)

Long-time reader, first-time poster. As a woodworking newbie, I'm thankful for all the advice I've gotten vicariously as a lurker over the last several months.

Does anyone know a source for wide, u-shaped metal table bases like those pictured? I've found a few custom fabricators, and a just a handful of ready made bases priced at many hundreds of dollars each (which is out of my range!) I see lots of tables and benches with this type of base, but when I search online, it seems like all I find are hairpin legs or more "standard" type metal table legs. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

These are usually always custom made for/by furniture shops, or ordered in bulk from China. Or go see you friendly neighbourhood welder for quotes.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If you plan on making a lot of these it's a perfect excuse to buy a welder and chopsaw.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you Google "hairpin legs", there are hundreds of sources. Surely there are some with special shapes. Sorry, if this is irrelevant, but I can't see your image on my work computer.


----------



## Eawoodlee (Jun 4, 2014)

Etsy.com has a nice selection at reasonable prices.there is also an etsy app.


----------



## Eawoodlee (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry that is etsy not esty


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

There are always plenty of people with welders to be found. If you supply the material they'll cut to length and run a few beads.

The alternative is to get yourself a welder, gloves, apron and mask and learn the process yourself.


----------



## Stockfoot (Jul 2, 2014)

Funny, I was just about to post the same question as you. It seems pretty impossible to find U-Shaped legs and the ones on Etsy are outrageously priced. It is a piece of square steel….

I guess I am going to build my own


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I bought a welder from HF last week to build legs like this. Works like a charm, cost to get welding was about $175 or so for everything. Go that route. Welding stuff like this isn't hard. Just don't try to weld up any brides.


----------



## Stockfoot (Jul 2, 2014)

My only concern is the final finish. If I want chrome I am assuming I am going to have to go take them somewhere and pay to get them chrome plated. Raw metal looks pretty hokey in my book so maybe powder coating might be the way to go as well


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

I can weld up some legs for you. I have built a few tables like that and regularly weld up various types of legs on a nice Miller welder. Price would be dependent on design, but in the range of $50-100 per leg welded and prepped for paint, powdercoating, or chroming. More if you want bent metal decorations or weird shapes.

Let me know if you are interested and we can talk.

Matt Rogers
Clean Air Woodworks
www.cleanairwoodworks.com


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The problem in America is the cost of shipping.Alistair


----------

